# Jdm Sr20de Motor Specs



## seanb13AI (Feb 27, 2003)

I WAS WONDERING IF ANYBODY KNOWS WHAT THE SPECS ARE OF THE JDM SR20DE? AND WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE US V.S. THE JDM SR20DE I'M TRYING TO DECIDE WHICH ONE I SHOULD BUY, AND WAS WONDERING IF I GO WITH THE JDM SR20 WILL I HAVE TO CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY CLASSIC SE-R. IF YOU CAN HELP ME THANKS


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the specs are the same, as SR20s are fairly common in my home country and are spec'd at about the same as US SR20s, the minor horsepower differences are mainly due to exhaust restrictions on US models. I'm pretty sure a late-model japanese SR20 will be in better condition than an american one because of the high turnover rate and short ownership of most japanese cars.


----------

